# problems with a big ho vender



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey guy i placed an order with a custom vender on june 12th i recieved most of my order maybe 10 or so days later saying that tha wizard gears will come soon. i waited anther week to email him about the rest (no answer) now its been another 10 or so days. the question is should i forget about the gears and not bother with him or a ful on email ambush.it,s weak cuz its just some gears and body pins but i needed them and paid for,em.just a stupid situation that i will not buy from him again .my pappa always said bad news travels faster than good news.you guys got any oppinions?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Waiting 10 days is too long to receive parts unless you're ordering some custom wound motors or something like that.
Once payment is received it should be shipped the next business day and usually you get it in 3 days.

Sounds like that guy is pounding his pud and don't know slot car racers need their parts.

__________________


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I would ask for my money back & let him know you are sending it to someone who can get you what you need, when you need it. 

Bob...I hate when this happens to me...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey zilla i just did what u mentioned. i,m sure jag hobbies or luckybobs would like my 50 to a hunge a month. should i not get a responce should i let the hobbytalk nation know who the offender is?i dont want to make a sean but they must be ferrated out and put before the slotgods.we,ll see in 48 hrs. clocks tickin!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I would say if they give you your money back...NO don't mention them.

If they won't refund your money...YES tell us who it is.

It is very frusterating when you expect good service and get bad. Most of the time I get good and try to use venders online that have good turn around and products. 

There is one person that has good products but, very slow delivery. He is the only one who makes the stuff so, I just wait. Now making stuff for people can be crazy if you get tons of people that want your stuff. This I understand but, premade parts not in stock...Give Me A Break. Sounds like they have a sight to take your money and then order the parts as people put in the order. Man that is just wrong.

Bob...hope you get your cash back man...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

What Bob said....


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Note:*

A person who purposely scams someone needs to be bent over,
and things done to them that you wouldn't do to a farm animal.

__________________


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Drip, drip, drip, drip.......drip....drip......drip.....drip....drip*



SuperFist said:


> A person who purposely scams someone needs to be bent over,
> and things done to them that you wouldn't do to a farm animal.
> 
> __________________


MooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ralmao

Bob...use the chineese water torture...zilla


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Joegri, 

Please forgive me as I'm going to glom on to this post a bit as well because I'm running into similar issues but with an epay seller.

I recently made an epay purchase. The individual stated that he would combine shipping, so I bought 4 things from him for like $30. Not a whole lot of $. As per the norm I paid him the next day for everything I had won. I see the guy marked it shipped after a couple days so I wait, well I had won these on 6/29 & paid on 6/30. Considering it was the July 4th time frame I gave him a bit of extra time for the mail & all. The guy is 1 state over from me so after 2 weeks I send him a note thru paypal that I didn't receive my stuff, no answer. I send another & then another. I just wanted to make sure I gave him a fair shake of the 3 strike rule. The guy never responded. I have finally opened a case against this guy for each item. I'm hoping epay will follow through with an honest buyer & get my money refunded. 

Here's the question, put the $ aside for a moment, when all is said & done do I leave this guy 4 negatives? Reason I say this, I have a good rating & I don't want to have someone give me a retaliatory negative just because of their own original stupidity. 

What really stinks is that this guy has a high number in his epay rating & I regularly see things I wouldn't mind having from him but now I can't buy from this guy again due to this silliness.

Thoughts?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Xence said:


> Reason I say this, I have a good rating & I don't want to have someone give me a retaliatory negative just because of their own original stupidity.


Xence, eBay revised their feedback options for sellers awhile back. As a seller, you can only leave a positive. You can word it as a negative but that can be challenged. I sold some 1/43 kits last week and left feedback so this is the current deal.

Keep a record of your emails to the seller and press on with the claim.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, you cold always do what I do... don't buy anything. 
Being broke makes it easy.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

You could always do what was done to me by a disgruntled, disjointed and ill informed buyer. Leave positive feedback and hammer them on the DSR's. It only took one seller leaving me six bad DSR's for me to lose my Top Rated Seller status, and all the bennies that go along with it. They will not drop off for a year, and they can't be challenged.


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't you have to pay via paypal nowadays? And if so can't you open a claim with them? Ihad one guy not send me the items i paid for and paypal refunded my money back and i believe they took it from his account. 

Just a thought. Paypals a pain in the [email protected]$ but at least I got my $$ back when i needed to  Earle


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

partspig said:


> You could always do what was done to me by a disgruntled, disjointed and ill informed buyer. Leave positive feedback and hammer them on the DSR's. It only took one seller leaving me six bad DSR's for me to lose my Top Rated Seller status, and all the bennies that go along with it. They will not drop off for a year, and they can't be challenged.


DSR? Sorry, I really don't know. Neither does Google


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*DSRs = Detailed Service Ratings*

A couple of years ago, eBay added an additional set of ratings for sellers. The buyer can (but isn't rquired to) give a 1 to 5 input on the following criteria.

Item as described 
Communication 
Shipping time 
Shipping and handling charges

If a seller gets less than 100% (all 5s, all the time), they are basically punished by having a 21 day hold put on the buyer's Paypal payment. The seller also loses Power Seller status if they have it. This is one more example of how eBay has really biased the feedback system towards the buyer; feedback has lost any balance between buyer and seller. As noted in an earlier post by me, a seller can not leave negative feedback for a buyer.

Anyway, this is how the system Parts Pig mentioned works.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and by the way, if someone is lazy and skips the "stars" part when leaving feedback, *it's automatically assumed by Ebay to be 1's, not 5's!!!!* If you're going to leave feedback, especially for someone you treated you right, take the 10 seconds and give them 5's!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, if it isn't all 5's, they don't put a hold on your PayPal account. Mine has NEVER been 'all 5's', and I've been selling on Ebay for 10 years (not every week though, maybe that has something to do with it, not sure) . NEVER had a 'hold' put on my account, either buying or selling. Mine averages 4.8 to 4.9. Actually, don't think ANYONE has ever left me a 5..lol..always get lower ratings on the shipping, even when I gave the shipping away for FREE! 
But, yeah, your best recourse would be through PayPal.
Ron (Bond)


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

So to continue & finish my story with said epay seller. After I sent the 3rd note to him, as I stated previously, I opened a case for each item I hadn't received. A day later I finally get a note from him "sorry death in the family." ok no problem. I really do understand that but you're telling me of the thousands of things you sell it took me opening 4 cases against you to get you to respond? 

Yesterday, I received all 4 items, packaged fairly poorly, & in the box there was a note: "sorry it took me so long to send these to you but I ran out of small boxes." Errr ... ok .... at this point I didn't know what to say. I genuinely felt bad that the guy had a 'death in the family' but after reading that I'm not so sure there really was a death in the family.

Whatever though, I got my stuff & I left him 4 neutrals with 1's on 2 of the 4 feedback sections, a 3 on packaging, & a 5 on shipping costs because although it was a pain to deal with this guy, @ $4/shipping I couldn't complain about that part.

I'm just hoping that someone else learns from what I wrote here. Will I continue to do business with this person? Probably not. I don't see dealing with this bloke again. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well seems that after trying 1 last time with an email witha request to refund my ching seems that ,(the remainder of my order is in the mail today. seems its live and learn with buying stuff on the net. anyway this is over for me and i,ll continue to buy from the good guys that i bought from in the past. thanx fellas for your input the refund email i guess sends them into action.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, and by the way, if someone is lazy and skips the "stars" part when leaving feedback, *it's automatically assumed by Ebay to be 1's, not 5's!!!!* If you're going to leave feedback, especially for someone you treated you right, take the 10 seconds and give them 5's!!:thumbsup:


This is not true. Star ratings only count toward the average when manually filled in. 

I'm sure the averages are adjustable if you complain enough. Ebay talks about how final feedback is but as long as you're continuously spending or selling with them, EVERYTHING is editable if you pester the customer service reps.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Either they changed it since it happened to me, or the dirt bag who bought from me and dropped my DSR's with his feed back lied about it. Now that I look back and consider the source, I will concede you are right. I guess our buddy Boosa isn't trustworthy in any aspect.


----------

